# Halo Cheats?



## Langley (Jan 8, 2004)

Does anyone have cheats for Halo yet????

Cheers


----------



## Arden (Jan 8, 2004)

I looked, but I didn't find any that weren't for Xbox.  Sorry.


----------



## Damrod (Jan 8, 2004)

I don't think there are any  cheats for Halo at all. Only thing you can use would be a trainer application.


----------



## KILLER (Mar 24, 2007)

Whats a trainer app?


----------

